# Code 250 aluminum rail/track for sale



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,
I have a large quantity of code 250 Aluminum rail and track to sell, if interested in same contact me.
Thanks
Rick


----------



## Gregoryzim (May 2, 2011)

Hi Rick Do you still have rail for sale please? Tks Greg


----------



## Telecoguy (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi Rick, 

How much? 

Thanks, 
Herman


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Rick 

Would you please put this in the classifieds under track with some details: 
1a] how much Rail 
1b] how much track 
2] is it curved or in straight lengths 
3] who made it and when. This IS VERY important. 
a] SVRR aluminum [6.0 mm base] uses SVRR or Accucraft ties only; 
b] Micro Engineering / Ramos / early Llagas Creek [5.5mm] base can only use Micro Engineering ties because the old Llagas mold no longer exists and ties are not available; 
c] CURRENT Llagas creek [5,0mm base] uses current Llagas Creek tie strips [1:32, 1:20 NG, black G] 

Thanks


----------



## tcraig601 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello Rick, 

I came across this post and wanted to know whether or not you had any buyers? 

Thanks, 

Tom Craig


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

He's not a first class member, so cannot access the classifieds. 

strictly speaking, he is not supposed to offer stuff for sale. 

Greg


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

The track was sold long ago.

Strictly speaking I was a "First Class Member" when that ad was posted.

Strictly speaking further, it is because of this type attitude that I no longer 
am a member here.

Thanks for the inquiries.
Rick 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By R.W. Marty on 06 Feb 2012 10:28 PM 
The track was sold long ago.

Strictly speaking I was a "First Class Member" when that ad was posted.

Strictly speaking further, it is because of this type attitude that I no longer 
am a member here.

Thanks for the inquiries.
Rick 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);







Smack!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

strictly speaking... it's a forum rule, and I guess you can't part with 2 bucks a month

if you have a problem with the rules, then so be it 


it's that attitude why I stay a member and support the site.









Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06 Feb 2012 11:35 PM 
strictly speaking... it's a forum rule, and I guess you can't part with 2 bucks a month

if you have a problem with the rules, then so be it 


it's that attitude why I stay a member and support the site.









Greg 



Greg,

I'm in defense of Rick on this one. He was one of the very first PAYING members on this forum eleven years ago. A master modeler that contributed quite a bit to this forum. Then last year, he got "a ration of crap" from some NON-PAYING members and "late blooming" members about some really absurd topic. He then dropped his First Class Membership as have MANY old timers here, just because of the habit of these folks to try and agitate people. Even some sponsors have left because of this crap. I'm next I believe. It's just not a happy place to visit anymore.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I think if you visit forums at all you need to have a bit of a thick skin. 
There will always be people that rub you the wrong way, some on purpose but I have also seen that where members from other countries (Australia comes to mind) make what they consider innocent comments that are interpreted wrongly by members in other english-speaking countries. 

MLS is actually better than a number of other forums I visit, bot G-scale ralated and others. 
If members post comments that you think are "crap" either just ignore them and the posts or just reply with "whatever...." and leave it at that. 

I have my issues with MLS but they are all forum software related - no issues with the members, mods or anyone else. 
I'm a 1st Class Member simply to support a forum related to one of my hobbies and because I would like mls to stay around, not that I really get anything for my $24 bucks. 
But each to his own, of course. 

Knut


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Knut, you make a good point.

I let my 1st class membership lapse because I got fed up with the forum software--the constant insertion of html hash, which I then have to edit out: the useless search feature, the way edits mess up formatting, etc. These things remain annoying--this is the only forum I visit that gives me these problems. But I'll probably "re-enlist."


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There will always be people who believe they know more/better than everyone else. It's a forum. 

Letting those people get you upset is letting them win. 

The forum is not perfect, but which one is? 

Mike and Knut, I understand your frustration with the site software, but believe me, it's worse without a first class membership, ha ha! 

Greg


----------

